# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  The end of my printer (catastrophic failure)

## Duck

The spool of filament had a horrible twist/knot in it.  Looks like the extruder climbed up the filament and completely tore the gantry apart, ripped the belts, etc... 

RIP

IMG_7437.jpg IMG_7438.jpg IMG_7441.jpg IMG_7442.jpg IMG_7444.jpg

----------


## Mjolinor

Hmm, I thought I knew what a failed print was, obviously I didn't.

----------


## curious aardvark

wow - well that's a pretty serious design fault ! 

I've had no end of filament overwraps. All that happens on mine is the filament either breaks or it just stops printing. 

I guess they'll tell you it's because you didn't use their filament in the bottom feed filament holder. 
But that's not good.

----------


## Duck

No, they actually recommend you _don't_ use the built-in filament holder.

----------


## Cyber Akuma

Actually.... the damage looks like it's a lot worse then it might really be.

I mean, granted, I can't tell if the rods are cracked or bent from those photos, but from what I can see, a torn belt appears to be the only real damage here.

----------


## LambdaFF

Well at least you can say that the extruder has super grip and/or the filament is really strong !

I wouldn't abandon too soon, you might be able to reinstall the gantry and resolder the extruder.

----------


## Cyber Akuma

> Well at least you can say that the extruder has super grip and/or the filament is really strong !
> 
> I wouldn't abandon too soon, you might be able to reinstall the gantry and resolder the extruder.


The extruder isn't soldered to anything though.

That's why when I thought about it, I don't think the damage is that bad. I mean, granted, I can't tell if any of the parts in this photo are bent or cracked, but they won't appear to be in the photo. The two rods that the extruder runs across on the X axis can be removed like that easily, they have a "+" shaped hole in them (and similarly, those plastic bits on the belts across the Y axis have a + shaped bit sticking out for the rods ot fit into) they are in no way glued, soldered, or screwed down. I have had to take those rods off my gantry several times when I needed to remove the extruder to perform work on it. (I have had to remove and completely dissemble/reassemble that thing several times recently, have gotten a bit familiar with how that part of the printer's assembly works by now).

So considering that those two rods can just simply be put back into place, the only part where actual damage is apparent in that photo is the belt for the right-size y-axis part of the gantry, everything else can just be slipped back into place.

Again, this is assuming there aren't other damaged parts that aren't apparent in those photos.

----------


## Horst

Hello duck,

I've come across the tragic problem today, too. Since I do not expect a fast reply from M3D since it is now weekend I'm curious: How did they behave when you reached out to them ( I assume you did)?

Thanks,
Horst

----------


## Duck

They eventually replied and said I'd have to pay shipping (about $50 each way) to get it to them and back.  I decided not to do this and managed to glue everything back together on my own.

----------


## Ward

> They eventually replied and said I'd have to pay shipping (about $50 each way) to get it to them and back.  I decided not to do this and managed to glue everything back together on my own.


That's great, but don't you still want to print things ?

----------


## Duck

Sorry, I wasn't clear - I managed to fix it and get it printing myself without sending it back to them.

----------


## The_Modifier

Duck, what part of Ontario are you from? I have just ordered the same printer and it should be arriving in the next day or two. Do you have any recommendations on anything (as this is my first attempt and first printer)?

Thanks in advanced
P.S. I'm near the Barrie area.

----------


## Horst

> They eventually replied and said I'd have to pay shipping (about $50 each way) to get it to them and back.  I decided not to do this and managed to glue everything back together on my own.


Well, that's not what I consider warranty, especially if they offer paid warranty extension. In my case they offered to send me a new belt for free (however it's stated value is only $3 anyway). I accepted, but the (probably maximum savings) package has been on its way for two weeks now.
How did you manage to glue the belt back together? I'm impressed because I'd say this part is exposed to a lot of mechanical force. I can't see how glue could hold that together.

Btw: I also asked them for a recommendation on how to provide filament to the printer, especially because your construction was lot better than mine. That was their answer:
_It is best just to make sure that the end of the filament is never allowed to cross the other windings on the spool as this cause a jam. We have also noticed that sometimes filament in wound too tightly on the spool that it can cause skipping and sometimes a jam. Just check  that the filament can feed freely before printing._

----------


## Duck

The tiny belts are pressed into toothed grooves on the bottom of the sliders.  It's hard to tension and force it back into the groove but it is possible.  I know it's less tight than it was when I got it (they probably have a fixture at the factory for specifically doing this) but it was good enough to get me back up and running.

"Just check that the filament can feed freely before printing" is shit advice from them, because you can't see beyond one or two layers into a spool!

----------


## Geoff

Oh god...

That's the worst failure I've seen of a printer (no fault of yours!) I have had a twist halfway through a spool before, but because of the way the flashforge is designed, if this happens, yes the roll goes tight but eventually the gear just eats through the plastic and then it snaps when theres not much left... but to actually remove the entire gantry, holy cow!!!!!




> "Just check that the filament can feed freely before printing" is shit advice from them, because you can't see beyond one or two layers into a spool!


No, this is the absolute best advice you can give to anyone with any printer. You LOAD FIRST before unloading. I don't know why it's not up in lights flashing on every printers website!! ALL my printers, FFs.. kossel, flashforge, prusa.. printrbot.. load first. Clear the shit out, push the crap through the nozzle, not pull it back up through the gears where its cold - if you do this you pretty much never get blockages.

----------

